# Uber to Make Some Pax Take Mask Selfies



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/01/tech/uber-rider-mask-selfie/index.html
By Sara Ashley O'Brien, CNN Business 41 mins ago

Since mid-May, Uber has required drivers to take selfies to verify they are wearing a mask or face covering before they are able to pick up riders. Soon, certain riders will also be required to take a selfie prior to ordering a ride.








The company said Tuesday that passengers who have previously been reported by a driver for not wearing a mask will be required to take a selfie for mask verification purposes when requesting their next ride.

The passenger mask verification feature is slated to roll out in the US and Canada by the end of the month, and will expand to Latin America and other countries thereafter, the company said in a blog post Tuesday.

Enforcement of mask use, as recommended by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to help slow the spread of the coronavirus, has proven to be difficult, in both public and private spaces. In Ubers and Lyfts, riders have had to confirm they are wearing a mask or face covering before hailing a ride for several months now, but enforcement has come down to being reported by a driver.

Now, there will be an added layer once a rider violates the policy.

"We firmly believe that accountability is a two-way street," wrote Sachin Kansal, Uber's global head of safety product, in the blog post.

If a passenger's next ride goes off without a hitch, they will not have to take a selfie again the next time they go to request a ride.

The mask verification selfie, for both drivers and riders, uses object detection technology to determine whether a person is wearing a mask.

Kansal told CNN Business that the company has done "a lot of optimizations" to detect things like if someone is trying to cover their mouth with their hand, for instance, instead of a mask. "It has to be a real-time picture of a face wearing a mask." In the instances where a person orders an Uber for a friend or family member with their account, "the person who is actually requesting the ride is the person who will have to go through the face verification process."

Kansal said in May that it was easier to initially implement the selfie mechanism for drivers because of its Real-Time ID Check, an in-app feature that has been available for years and prompts drivers to take selfies to compare biometric information to verify their identity. For drivers, the mask selfie doesn't replace an ID check. In some cases, drivers will be asked to take a selfie without a mask, followed by a mask selfie.
For both riders and drivers, repeated violations of Uber's policies could lead to deactivation, but the company declined to go into detail regarding how many violations contribute to a removal.

"We have definitely taken action, including taking people off the platform, both from the rider and driver side," Kansal said, referring to mask-related violations.

The company also said it has allocated $50 million to purchasing supplies like masks, gloves, hand sanitizer, and disinfectant sprays and wipes for drivers. It said that it has given out 10 million masks, wipes, and sanitizers to more than 750,000 drivers and delivery people in the US and Canada to date.

The company said on July 1 that its mask requirement in the US and Canada would be in effect indefinitely.

Tl;Dr ~
The company said Tuesday that passengers who have previously been reported by a driver for not wearing a mask will be required to take a selfie for mask verification purposes when requesting their next ride.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/01/tech/uber-rider-mask-selfie/index.html
> By Sara Ashley O'Brien, CNN Business 41 mins ago
> 
> Since mid-May, Uber has required drivers to take selfies to verify they are wearing a mask or face covering before they are able to pick up riders. Soon, certain riders will also be required to take a selfie prior to ordering a ride.
> ...


I don't see anything about feedback retaliation on that statement......


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

This won't help much. As I "NO-SHOW" all MASK MORONS. I don't want to fight with Uber to get my $3.75 cancel fee. They are inconsistant with giving it out for non-mask compliance, and they are much better at giving it out for No-Show.

_" "We firmly believe that accountability is a two-way street," wrote Sachin Kansal, Uber's global head of safety product, in the blog post. "_
**Rolls out Driver Verification in June*
*Rolls out PAX Verifcation in SEPTEMBER**
Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

MHR said:


> "a lot of optimizations" to detect things like if someone is trying to cover their mouth with their hand, for instance, instead of a mask.


they got us.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

#Maskies


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Why not just give rider(s) a free mask complimentary of Uber drivers' union. what a waste to have a global head of safe product. I've many masks, which one is not contaminated or tainted? Our ID check can tell?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber is doing this (just on paper) for saving its face from Medias or possible law suit. Actually, they don't really care.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> Why not just give rider(s) a free mask complimentary of Uber drivers' union. what a waste to have a global head of safe product. I've many masks, which one is not contaminated or tainted? Our ID check can tell?


I purchased 50 masks 2 weeks ago at Costco for $12.00 and have passed out about 20 so far ...Every single person has said thanks and every single one wore it without complaint.. Most ran out of their house without it, a few were boozers that had no idea were their mask were .

As a IC ...I look at it from the perspective that this is my business how do I want to handle it ? FOR ME the best route is simply to invest a few bucks and pass out masks= goodwill with passengers (even some tips for having masks!) thus eliminating any arguments or need to PO passenger (that I will most like pick up again ..my market lots of repeat customers)

Would be great if Uber supplied the Mask for passengers..never going to happen though, you're talking about a Billion or more masks ....just be glad they send out a few for drivers.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

They have been doing it here in nyc since March.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

dauction said:


> I purchased 50 masks 2 weeks ago at Costco for $12.00 and have passed out about 20 so far ...Every single person has said thanks and every single one wore it without complaint.. Most ran out of their house without it, a few were boozers that had no idea were their mask were .


You would be liable in case your pax got covid-19. And don't they feel scared to wear the mask that was already touched by you? I won't never hand out mask to Pax even if they beg. 
Did your pax tip since each mask costs at least 25 cents per ride for you?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> You would be liable in case your pax got covid-19. And don't they feel scared to wear the mask that was already touched by you? I won't never hand out mask to Pax even if they beg.
> Did your pax tip since each mask costs at least 25 cents per ride for you?


No I would not be liable ....hate to tell you this but your Cracker Jack law Degree is not really a law degree 

and the mask come sealed 5 to a package..I open the package and let them grab a mask off the top then the rest goes right back to the glove box.

I know I have made far more in Tips because of the Mask than what I have spent ...even if I didn't it's worth 3-month investment .. $4 a month..write it off the end of the year .

Goose.. Buy a few hand them out and see for yourself


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

dauction said:


> No I would not be liable ....hate to tell you this but your Cracker Jack law Degree is not really a law degree


In America, People are suing for no reason. Even if you are not liable, it would cost you if it had happened.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You would be liable in case your pax got covid-19.


I think not. Any cases filed, at all, anywhere? No evidence, judge dismissed out of hand and fines whomever filed the suit for time wasted.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> In America, People are suing for no reason. Even if you are not liable, it would cost you if it had happened.


yeah that's true ..people sue over stupid stuff.. but they could also sue me for not providing them with a mask ...somehow it could be My Fault that had to wear an old mask


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

This is great. I hope all my future pax had @LyftUberFuwabolewa as their last driver. I'll never have to ask a pax to put a mask on in the future. Heck they will probably be in a full on hazmat suit thanks to him! That or straight jacket...


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> This is great. I hope all my future pax had @LyftUberFuwabolewa as their last driver. I'll never have to ask a pax to put a mask on in the future. Heck they will probably be in a full on hazmat suit thanks to him! That or straight jacket...


Thank you for reminding me! I am putting up stickers inside my vehicle but say "mask must remain on during entire ride". I'm also thinking about "mask removal will result in ride termination".

I prefer driving Lyft in the ghetto because you get two bits for "no face mask" cancellations without having to wait. Today I had three different riders who stood there, looking at me through the glass, holding up their mask in their hand and shouting for me to "open the door".

Door didn't open.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

the selfie and rider data is uploaded to the state databases for them to issue violations by mail.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Thank you for reminding me! I am putting up stickers inside my vehicle but say "mask must remain on during entire ride". I'm also thinking about "mask removal will result in ride termination".
> 
> I prefer driving Lyft in the ghetto because you get two bits for "no face mask" cancellations without having to wait. Today I had three different riders who stood there, looking at me through the glass, holding up their mask in their hand and shouting for me to "open the door".
> 
> Door didn't open.


6:30pm. Reasonably nice part of town.
I pulled up into a large parking lot to a woman, presumably getting off her shift at a small logistics warehouse.
I park, and rolled down the window, and politely said, "Do you have to have a face covering?"
She says, "I've got one."
She goes to open the door. Door remains locked.
She says, "Can you open the door."
I say, "You need to be wearing the mask before you enter the car."
She loses her mind, and in an angry huff: "You could have called and told me that in advance!!!"
I slowly roll up the window, and drive off.
Hard Cancel.
No point in telling her that it says it very clearly in the app before she order the ride.
This ride would not have gone well, even if it was only a 6 minute ride.
She can wait another 4-5 minutes for another driver.
I hope she is wearing a mask when her next driver arrives.
It will not be me.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

njn said:


> the selfie and rider data is uploaded to the state databases for them to issue violations by mail.


Oh you wish!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

dauction said:


> I purchased 50 masks 2 weeks ago at Costco for $12.00 and have passed out about 20 so far ...Every single person has said thanks and every single one wore it without complaint.. Most ran out of their house without it, a few were boozers that had no idea were their mask were .
> 
> As a IC ...I look at it from the perspective that this is my business how do I want to handle it ? FOR ME the best route is simply to invest a few bucks and pass out masks= goodwill with passengers (even some tips for having masks!) thus eliminating any arguments or need to PO passenger (that I will most like pick up again ..my market lots of repeat customers)
> 
> Would be great if Uber supplied the Mask for passengers..never going to happen though, you're talking about a Billion or more masks ....just be glad they send out a few for drivers.


24 cents well invested.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Now they can tell the public they are working hard to reduce the spread of Covid. Just in time for the November ballots.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

njn said:


> the selfie and rider data is uploaded to the state databases for them to issue violations by mail.


Now, um... No. Just no. &#129318;&#127995;‍♂


----------



## Joe Knob (Oct 7, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> "mask must remain on during entire ride"


Until they pull their mask under their nose . Everyone does that and it annoys me


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, Eats has gone to shit here, so I am begrudgingly returning to X tomorrow. 

Here's how I predict it will go. 60% of my pax will be "wearing" a mask on their neck. 20% will have their nose uncovered. 

Let the 1*s roll in.. 😂 🤦‍♂️


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

We all know well enough by now that you can pass the #Maskie check by holding your hand over your mouth.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> We all know well enough by now that you can pass the #Maskie check by holding your hand over your mouth.


Those pictures are also stored in the system under your name and be verified by a human that you were ****ing around with the system that day.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Those pictures are also stored in the system under your name and be verified by a human that you were @@@@ing around with the system that day.


My point was obviously lost on you:

Pax will learn this, too. And since pax only need to get a new pre-paid Uber card to create a new account after deactivation, why - exactly - does it do by requiring them to wear masks, especially when they can just cover their mouth with their hand or pull their shirt over their mouth and nose? Hrmm? Anyone?

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/01/tech/uber-rider-mask-selfie/index.html
> By Sara Ashley O'Brien, CNN Business 41 mins ago
> 
> Since mid-May, Uber has required drivers to take selfies to verify they are wearing a mask or face covering before they are able to pick up riders. Soon, certain riders will also be required to take a selfie prior to ordering a ride.
> ...


It sounds almost completely useless.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Meanwhile... pax mask verification would still depend on pax updating their app, many of whom don't.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

This is good.
What about the passengers removing the mask or lowering it to expose their nose, during the ride.
If you report them you'll get the ONE star.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> It sounds almost completely useless.


What do you mean " ALMOST"?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> What do you mean " ALMOST"?


Well I thought maybe there was a positive angle I had overlooked.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Could Uber please make it mandatory to make quite a few of my passengers to wear a brown paper bag over their head. Only a small step.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

brown paper bags? no. spit hoods should be a requirement.


----------



## JanGoGO (Sep 8, 2020)

It is damn good idea! I face a lot of hommies that think that God save thair asses from COVID. No respect to others, no self-protection.


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

If Uber really cares about driver safety then pax should be required to upload a photo of their driver's license or state id, with non pertinent personal info blurred out, only show first name and photo to driver. That way if you show up to a pickup and the rider doesn't match the photo you know not to pick that person up.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ten25 said:


> If Uber really cares about driver safety then pax should be required to upload a photo of their driver's license or state id, with non pertinent personal info blurred out, only show first name and photo to driver. That way if you show up to a pickup and the rider doesn't match the photo you know not to pick that person up.


What good will that do when we get a lot of third parties ordering?


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> What good will that do when we get a lot of third parties ordering?


I don't get third parties ordering that often. Maybe once every week or two. YMMV.

With this change a cancellation reason should be added: "Passenger did not match ID photo".

Frankly if you can't order your own Uber or Lyft I don't want you in my car whatever the reason.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

ten25 said:


> If Uber really cares about driver safety then pax should be required to upload a photo of their driver's license or state id, with non pertinent personal info blurred out, only show first name and photo to driver. That way if you show up to a pickup and the rider doesn't match the photo you know not to pick that person up.


How will pimps get their hoe's a ride to the hooker hotels then?


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Joe Knob said:


> Until they pull their mask under their nose . Everyone does that and it annoys me


I'm starting to thread over here on that exact point. It's the same as not wearing a mask at all.

Regarding handing out masks, it's similar to passing out drinks, candy, sandwiches etc. So you really want self-entitled passengers demanding you provide a mask for every ride, just because a previous driver did so?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

How long until we get stories of pax retaliation? Some drivers are going to be giddy that they can get back at the pax.

Eventually, some pax will throw the driver under the bus and get the last laugh.


----------

